# Las Vegas car rental companies?



## DaveNV (Oct 4, 2014)

Vacation plans for me have changed once again, and now I'm heading to Las Vegas the first part of March for a week at one of the HGVC resorts.  It'll be great visiting LV again.  It's been a few years since I've visited there, and a really long time since I lived there. (Stationed at Nellis AFB in the mid-1970's for a time.) I like Las Vegas for everything it is, and isn't, and I'm looking forward to this trip.

During the week we're heading up into Utah for three or four days to see Zion and Bryce Canyon at that time of year. Because we'll be driving at some higher elevations and mountain backroads, to be on the safe side, I'm looking at renting an SUV with 4WD.

Going through my usual resources, (Costco.com and a few direct car company websites), gives me a price between $250 and $300 for the week. I know the numbers may change as the date gets closer, but I'm wondering if there are any local LV car rental companies that may have a better price.

For those of you who know Las Vegas best, and especially those of you who live there, do you have any recommendations for a car rental outfit that I should use? I don't want Rent-A-Wreck kind of companies, but maybe one that isn't part of the big three or four names, or that may offer a better "local" deal? Any insider tips for making the most of visiting your area at that time of year?

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Oct 4, 2014)

The last time I rented a car in Las Vegas I got a great price through Priceline.  That was before I knew about Costco rentals.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 4, 2014)

Also, I think you pay a high extra fee at the airport.  You might do better rental off-airport.


----------



## tompalm (Oct 5, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Also, I think you pay a high extra fee at the airport.  You might do better rental off-airport.



I am going in November and spent a couple hours online getting estimates.  Everything at the airport was around $300 or more for one week.  I have tried every year to get a better deal in town, but have never been able to save enough in the past to rent a car in town.  

However, this year, using Costco I was able to get a full size car with Budget for $177 and able to pick it up on the strip and drop it off at the airport for that price.  If I want to drop it off on the strip or the same location I rent at in town, Enterprise was cheaper.  

Maybe I didn't try Costco for the last 10 years, and that deal has been around, but this works better for me because I get in late at night and it is a lot faster to take a cab to the timeshare and pick the car up the next day.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 5, 2014)

tompalm said:


> I am going in November and spent a couple hours online getting estimates.  Everything at the airport was around $300 or more for one week.  I have tried every year to get a better deal in town, but have never been able to save enough in the past to rent a car in town.




I did the same thing, but found getting the car from the airport was cheaper all around.  In some cases, cheaper by quite a bit. So I have a reservation set up for the dates I need, and will monitor to see if rates go down as we move closer to arrival.  

In the case of my just-ended trip to Hawaii, I was able to rent the car I needed for well over $100 less than the original quote just by checking back every once in awhile.  I have hopes the same thing will happen here. And if not, I'll have to live with what I have reserved.  It's the vehicle type that's more important to me than the price.  Safety comes first.

Dave


----------



## artringwald (Oct 5, 2014)

Try RentalCars.com. They have free cancellation if you find a better deal. Book soon because prices go up when demand goes up, and their web site says "We are experiencing high demand at Las Vegas Airport in March".


----------



## dlca1 (Oct 5, 2014)

Once you find a reservation, you can also try autoslash.com
They will automatically monitor and alert you with any better deals they can find

Just saved 100 for a rental for Hawaii by using this


----------



## PigsDad (Oct 5, 2014)

I have found that Fox Rent A Car usually has the cheapest prices for renting at the airport in Vegas.  But a word of caution -- Fox is off, OFF airport in Vegas.  To get there, you have to take the rental car bus from the airport to the rental center, and then catch another bus from there to the Fox rental location.  Then you have to do that all in reverse when returning.  If you arrive at a busy time, there can be significant lines waiting for each bus.

Kurt


----------



## VegasBella (Oct 5, 2014)

Whenever we rent a car locally it's usually through Enterprise. That's because they tend to offer the lowest rates for our needs. 

ZipCar is coming to Vegas and might be an option as well.


----------



## pamu (Oct 6, 2014)

*Car rental*

Hi BMWguynw, also try to check thecheapestcarrentals.com. Offers great deals at cheapest prices. Check out their website or call them for further inquiry.


----------



## Bob B (Oct 8, 2014)

I have rented in LV many times. Use http://www.carrentalsavers.com/ to check prices and re-visit this daily if you can. That site will show you the various discount and coupon codes. I then go to the specific car company site to actually book, using the codes provided. Prices fluctuate hugely in Vegas and I've seen rates change by well over $100. You can book and re-book when you see prices get better. I just had a mid-size car for five days from Budget that cost me $99, inclusive of the huge fees/taxes that are charged at that airport.

My guess is that the prices for March will be at their lowest in January but, like I said, keep checking and re-booking as rates drop. I would strongly recommend that you join the rental car clubs which should improve your chances of a smooth pick-up and drop-off. Also, make sure you are allowed to take the cars out of state or off road before you rent.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 8, 2014)

*I Resemble That Remark.*



PigsDad said:


> I have found that Fox Rent A Car usually has the cheapest prices for renting at the airport in Vegas.  But a word of caution -- Fox is off, OFF airport in Vegas.  To get there, you have to take the rental car bus from the airport to the rental center, and then catch another bus from there to the Fox rental location.  Then you have to do that all in reverse when returning.  If you arrive at a busy time, there can be significant lines waiting for each bus.


That's about the size of it. 

As it happened both times we used Fox in Las Vegas, our arriving flights landed late & our departures were early.  Plus, were staying at Grandview At Las Vegas, which is just down Las Vegas Boulevard from Fox's off-offsite location.

We still had to go through the dual shuttle bus routine both ways, but the waiting lines were not specially long & we allowed plenty of time for all the associated car return folderol.  

Next Las Vegas vacation, we're apt to go with Fox car rental again.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

